# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Maio 2014



## David sf (1 Mai 2014 às 11:13)

Regras deste tópico:


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do IPMA, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## LuisFilipe (1 Mai 2014 às 15:13)

Sei que ainda falta muito, mas sabem me dizer quais as previsoes para o proximo f-d-s? 

No ECM vejo a meter muito calor, mas ja no GFS o cenário é outro...

Normalmente a estas distancias, pelo vossa experiencia qual é o que costuma acertar mais vezes?

Obrigado.


----------



## meteoamador (1 Mai 2014 às 23:02)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Sei que ainda falta muito, mas sabem me dizer quais as previsoes para o proximo f-d-s?
> 
> No ECM vejo a meter muito calor, mas ja no GFS o cenário é outro...
> 
> ...



Eu diria que a tendência é pra isto aquecer, a longo prazo o GFS costuma ser mais assertivo. 
Isto é só a minha opinião.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (2 Mai 2014 às 03:19)

Avanço o fim de semana com as seguintes previsões:

DIA 2: https://www.facebook.com/infometeo2/photos/a.1428721080714454.1073741828.1428712120715350/1429860830600479/?type=1&theater


DIA 3: https://www.facebook.com/infometeo2/photos/pcb.1429873913932504/1429873643932531/?type=1&theater

DIA 4: https://www.facebook.com/infometeo2/photos/pcb.1429873913932504/1429873830599179/?type=1&theater


----------



## blade (2 Mai 2014 às 09:16)

Manditu disse:


> Avanço o fim de semana com as seguintes previsões:
> 
> DIA 2: https://www.facebook.com/infometeo2/photos/a.1428721080714454.1073741828.1428712120715350/1429860830600479/?type=1&theater
> 
> ...



Gosto desses mapas com as temperaturas  por serem acima do esperado, mas a realidade é que pode não ser assim tão quente como 30ºc para lisboa no domingo.
Para a próxima semana os modelos apontam para uma subida ainda mais acentuada da temperatura especialmente o Gfs com condições quase de sonho que colocariam grande parte do território a rondar os 30ºc mas como se sabe ainda falta muito tempo e por isso não se deve criar grandes expectativas  Se tudo correr bem podemos estar a testemunhar um dos maios mais quentes da história


----------



## David sf (2 Mai 2014 às 09:55)

blade disse:


> Gosto desses mapas com as temperaturas  por serem acima do esperado, mas a realidade é que pode não ser assim tão quente como 30ºc para lisboa no domingo.
> Para a próxima semana os modelos apontam para uma subida ainda mais acentuada da temperatura especialmente o Gfs com condições quase de sonho que colocariam grande parte do território a rondar os 30ºc mas como se sabe ainda falta muito tempo e por isso não se deve criar grandes expectativas  Se tudo correr bem podemos estar a testemunhar um dos maios mais quentes da história



Ainda falta algum tempo, até é provável que tal aconteça, mas atingirem-se os 30ºC em maio, e de forma não muito sustentada como está sendo previsto (3 dias agora e dois na semana que vem) é perfeitamente comum e não configuraria  "um dos maios mais quentes da história".


----------



## FernandoCosta (2 Mai 2014 às 18:26)

Já em inícios de Abril, temi que Maio viesse a ser um mês quente. Olhando os modelos só se vê sol e calor a perder de vista. Se vai ser um dos maios mais quentes da história, acho que é um exagero, mas que vai ser um mês quente lá isso vai. De qualquer das formas tenho esperança que o padrão possa mudar para tempo mais fresco lá para meados do mês. Mas não sei não. Vamos acompanhando.


----------



## Thomar (2 Mai 2014 às 19:46)

FernandoCosta disse:


> Já em inícios de Abril, temi que Maio viesse a ser um mês quente. Olhando os modelos só se vê sol e calor a perder de vista. Se vai ser um dos maios mais quentes da história, acho que é um exagero, mas que vai ser um mês quente lá isso vai. De qualquer das formas tenho esperança que o padrão possa mudar para tempo mais fresco lá para meados do mês. Mas não sei não. Vamos acompanhando.



Partilho das mesmas preocupações. Este início de Maio bastante quente, demasiado quente. 

Os modelos só mostram (com confiança até as ás 120h) tempo quente para os próximos dias. 
Espero bem que arrefeça um bocadinho, este calor agora é excessivo, se fosse lá mais para o final do mês... 
O GFS só apresenta alguma coisa de jeito (leia-se chuva e instabilidade atmosférica)
 só lá para as 360h ou seja dia 17 de maio...


----------



## FernandoCosta (2 Mai 2014 às 19:59)

Concordo plenamente contigo regra geral este calor é mais vulgar na segunda quinzena do mês, enquanto que a primeira quinzena costuma ser mais fresca e chuvosa. Era assim à poucos anos atrás. Espero que arrefeça um pouco. Mas, vamos manter a esperança viva já que estamos na primavera e previsões a mais de 5/7 dias é futurismo...


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (2 Mai 2014 às 23:18)

Também não colaboro de que este Maio seja dos mais quentes. 
Em 1990, 1991, 1995 as médias na estação da Serra do Pilar foram superiores a 17ºC (média mensal), os 3 Maio mais quentes. O normal é de 14,91ºC (1971-2000).
A máxima regista na mesma estação foi em 1965 de 34,7ºC no dia 10 de Maio desse ano.

No que analisei em GSF e ECMWF e não prevejo nada de muito mais quente do que este fim de semana, pelo menos até 12. E em ante-visão até ao final do mês, nada maior do que isto. 

Quanto aos 30ºC para Lisboa, ainda continuo a prevê-los. Hoje as máximas foram:

Stations: 29	Temp.
Faro (8 m)	31.0 °C
Beja (247 m)	29.0 °C
Montijo (11 m)	29.0 °C
Évora (246 m)	29.0 °C
Beja Airbase (203 m)	29.0 °C
Lissabon/Geof (95 m)	28.0 °C
Lisbon (105 m)	28.0 °C
Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m)	27.0 °C
Coimbra (179 m)	27.0 °C
Portalegre (590 m)	27.0 °C
Castelo Branco (384 m)	27.0 °C

Domingo depois vemos se sou ou não bom nisto 

Já agora, bom fim de semana a todos e obrigado pela atenção dada, pois sem essa, do que vale o meu conhecimento se não o puder partilhar e esse ser visto?!


----------



## FernandoCosta (3 Mai 2014 às 10:34)

Bom dia! Olhando as previsões a 10 dias do IPMA para o Porto, parece que as temperaturas na próxima semana vão andar mais próximo do normal. Espero que assim seja sinceramente ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mai 2014 às 12:36)

Olhando para a normal climatológica de Faro 1971/2000, a temperatura máxima anda 6 a 9ºC em relação à média, digo mesmo que o Algarve está a atravessar uma onda de calor, visto que a temperatura máxima já vai em 7 dias superior a 5ºC em relação à média das máximas tanto no mês de Abril como agora em Maio.

Quanto aos modelos, até dia 10, não vejo temperaturas normais no Algarve aliás bem acima da média para esta altura do ano.


----------



## FernandoCosta (3 Mai 2014 às 22:07)

Já viram a previsão do IPMA a 10 dias? As temperaturas previstas para os dias 12 e 13 de Maio são na minha opinião assustadoras. Não quero acreditar que vem aí mais calor. Não é normal. Parece-me um pouco desfasada esta previsão. Espero que não seja tanto assim ...


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (3 Mai 2014 às 22:27)

Boas,

Não sei se farei "off-topic" mas segue a seguinte explicação que se insurge como pertinente a qualquer de nós por inconsciência. 

Talvez o meu argumento seja rebuscado, mas a situação que vou indicar provoca sempre estes equívocos.

Os valores de previsão, são para a o local de observação principal dessa cidade / região. Como exemplo:

Para Lisboa, o aeroporto que já fica em Loures, e no Porto o aeroporto que fica em Pedras Rubras (Maia).

Hoje, no aero do Porto chegou aos 23ºC e no centro do porto aos 28ºC.
Em Lisboa no aero chegou aos 28ºC e na Baixa aos 33ºC.

Por isso quando nos referimos aos valores de temperatura, inconscientemente (erro fortuito) referimo-nos à do aeroporto, embora a nossa mente equivocamente pense na cidade.

As previsões são baseadas nas respectivas observações das estações synop. Nas outras cidades ou locais usa-se método "ensamble".
O mesmo acontece nas normais climatológicas, sendo nessas que nos orientamos, para ter termo de comparação e essas referem-se mais uma vez à estação SYNOP, que nas duas grandes cidade é o aeroporto.

Fica a observação, mais ou menos fundamentada, mas penso que ficou o meu juízo.

Bom fim de semana.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Mai 2014 às 22:41)

Manditu disse:


> Hoje, no aero do Porto chegou aos 23ºC e no centro do porto aos 28ºC.
> Em Lisboa no aero chegou aos 28ºC e na Baixa aos 33ºC.



Atenção que as estações da Baixa (Lisboa), Massarelos e Serra do Pilar tratam-se de RUEMAs...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Mai 2014 às 23:04)

A próxima semana vai ser ainda mais quente!


----------



## FernandoCosta (3 Mai 2014 às 23:13)

Se vier a concretizar-se. Vai ser muito mau. Tempo de Agosto é o que é. Espero que comece a retirar.


----------



## Agreste (3 Mai 2014 às 23:36)

a dinâmica daqui para a frente vai ser um pouco essa... as baixas pressões do norte de áfrica posicionam-se de modo a enviarem vagas de calor para o interior da península e quando o vento roda para leste, o ar muito seco e quente sai pelo lado português. 

Claro que sendo maio ainda haverá espaço para trovoadas ou algum sistema frontal que consiga furar a barreira das altas pressões.


----------



## FernandoCosta (3 Mai 2014 às 23:45)

Se for assim como dizes, infelizmente começo a acreditar que poderemos estar a presenciar o Maio mais quente dos últimos anos. Mas mesmo assim acho que as temperaturas previstas são um pouco exageradas.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (4 Mai 2014 às 13:39)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Atenção que as estações da Baixa (Lisboa), Massarelos e Serra do Pilar tratam-se de RUEMAs...



São sim, isso até em determinado ponto de vista colabora na minha exposição. O conceito REUMA é que são estações urbanas, mas não lhes tira credito relativamente às outras. A temperatura registada não deixa de ser a da cidade. Por causa dessas é que nos apercebemos da situação que eu mesmo expus.


----------



## Costa (5 Mai 2014 às 10:13)

FernandoCosta disse:


> Já viram a previsão do IPMA a 10 dias? As temperaturas previstas para os dias 12 e 13 de Maio são na minha opinião assustadoras.





FernandoCosta disse:


> Se vier a concretizar-se. Vai ser muito mau.



Mas vem aí alguma catástrofe? Sinceramente, estes tipos de comentários,  diria eu, é que são no mínimo assustadores.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Mai 2014 às 11:11)

As temperaturas pelo menos nos próximos 10 dias vão-se manter sempre muito constantes, muito acima da média em especial no centro e sul, mas ainda assim as temperaturas raramente ultrapassarão os 31º C e portanto muito longe dos extremos já verificados noutros anos.

Calor sim, bastante acima da média mas nada de relevante, pois apenas ocasionalmente passa dos 30º C !

EDIT: Só uma pequena nota se repararem nas normais climatológicas e especialmente no que toca á máxima se pode constatar que o mês de maio é cada vez mais quente e tem sido muito frequentes as anomalias de temperatura positiva na ordem dos 4º ou até 5º C em relação ao normal ....
Este ano o mês de Maio perspectiva-se seguir essa tendência, dado que neste momento andamos com uma anomalia da máxima entre 4 a 6º C face ao normal !


----------



## PortugalWeather (5 Mai 2014 às 12:49)

Aurélio disse:


> As temperaturas pelo menos nos próximos 10 dias vão-se manter sempre muito constantes, muito acima da média em especial no centro e sul, mas ainda assim as temperaturas raramente ultrapassarão os 31º C e portanto muito longe dos extremos já verificados noutros anos.
> 
> Calor sim, bastante acima da média mas nada de relevante, pois apenas ocasionalmente passa dos 30º C !
> 
> ...



Depende o ano passado o mês de Maio foi bem fresco, como em outros, anos o mês ainda não acabou. 
E como deves ter reparado nesta ultima semana tivemos aquele padrão em que se verificou diferenças brutais de temperatura entre a Norte do sistema Montejunto estrela, e a sul, com ou sem Serra do Pilar, por exemplo no Porto tivemos máximas de 17º,18º graus a 29,30 de Abril e 1 de Maio, num padrão fresco e a Sul por exemplo em Lisboa tivemos máximas nesses dias de 23º,24ºgraus e em Faro perto dos 30º ou até mais, falamos de diferenças de mais de 10º graus e isto não tem haver com a posição das estações se mais perto ou longe da cidade ou do mar, mas sim com o padrão que se estabelece onde o Norte de Portugal ainda não fica sujeito a geopotenciais tão elevados e mantem uma circulação fresca, noto isso algumas vezes quando vou em viagem na A1 e passa-se a Serra de Montejunto o ar fica logo muito mais fresco e a temperatura desce, este padrão por vezes acontece, e estas diferenças de temperatura irão-se manter durante os próximos dias.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (5 Mai 2014 às 13:55)

De facto também julgo que se esteja a fazer um alarmismo.

Ou não estamos a ver as mesmas cartas ou estamos mesmo a interpretar de forma muito diferente.

Com excepção do *Alentejo e Algarve*, onde prevejo eu que as temperaturas possam ser ligeiramente acima do normal. O resto do território não prevejo situação de tempo quente. De todo! 

Agora se quisermos ser sensacionalistas e analisar o TERRITÓRIO a sul do Tejo. Teremos um FORNO, em especial no Alentejo.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Mai 2014 às 14:32)

Neste momento em Serpa 31,2ºC


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (5 Mai 2014 às 14:46)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Neste momento em Serpa 31,2ºC



Há um grande contraste no país. Se virem neste momento (13h) http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.mapa/ 

Todo o Litoral Oeste com valores de 17ºC - 18ºC e depois o Alentejo a já com alguns pontos de 30ºC. Corrente marítima a entrar devido a aproximação da frente. 
Acontece o inverso de quando temos corrente de leste.

Nestas situações consegue-se perceber que os modelos falham, porque não reconhecem o clima da região. Por isso, temos que ter visão para além daquela que os modelos têm porque esses são limitados e não conseguem perceber as condições do estado de tempo específicas a um local. 

Por exemplo, o nevoeiro na costa oeste, em especial no meses de Verão. Vão verificar que as cartas da temperatura irão não detectar essas situações, induzindo em erro. É apenas um bom exemplo do que quero transmitir do meu conhecimento.

Por isso voltando à especulação de post's anteriores relativamente ao vagalhão de calor, na minha analise, se essa ocorrer será apenas no Alentejo e Algarve. Lisboa e Vale do Tejo com tempo um pouco quente, mas a norte, em especial no litoral, não o vamos sentir.

Por isso é conveniente indicarmos para que locais nos estamos a referir-nos. Isso induz em mal entendido aos "foristas" entendidos, imaginem o erro de dedução que poderão criar a quem não compreende ou analisa tal como nós.

Seja-se mais preciso e completo quando informamos e de certa forma formamos.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Mai 2014 às 14:59)

Manditu disse:


> De facto também julgo que se esteja a fazer um alarmismo.
> 
> Ou não estamos a ver as mesmas cartas ou estamos mesmo a interpretar de forma muito diferente.
> 
> ...



Meu caro, estamos a falar de tempo quente ou de temperaturas máximas bem acima da média?
Convido-o a si e a PortugalWeather a visitar os seguintes sites:

- http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/monitorizacao/;

- http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/weur_30temp.shtml

Já agora algumas normais de máximas para este mês:
- Porto (serra do Pilar): 20,1 ºC
- Bragança: 20,0 ºC
- Lisboa (Geofisico): 22,1 ºC
- Beja: 24,3 ºC
- Faro: 22,8 ºC

Agora vejam as temperaturas que temos tido e aquelas que estão previstas pelo menos para os próximos 10 dias.
Nos ultimos 11 anos, tivemos de forma mais ou menos geral, 8 anos acima da média (na maior parte com grande anomalia) e apenas 3 com anomalia negativa .....

EDIT: Esse litoral oeste é tão grande que somente mesmo á beira mar é que está fresco depois já vai acima dos 24/25ºC !
Mais uma dia com temperaturas entre 4 a 6º C acima da média (no que toca a máximas) !


----------



## PortugalWeather (5 Mai 2014 às 16:07)

Aurélio disse:


> Meu caro, estamos a falar de tempo quente ou de temperaturas máximas bem acima da média?
> Convido-o a si e a PortugalWeather a visitar os seguintes sites:
> 
> - http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/monitorizacao/;
> ...



Esses 8 anos referem-se a todo o território? estamos a dia 5/5/2014 ainda falta muitos dias para o fim do mês talvez seja um pouco percipitado falar com segurança como será o mês num todo, para todos os efeitos a sensação de calor que está-se a ter a sul do sistema Montejunto Estrela, não é acompanhada na parte Norte e isto não tem haver com o Litoral Oeste nem com a Nortada mas sim haver com um padrão que se estabelece onde as geopotencias muito elevadas situam-se a sul, e a circulação de ar mais fresco se mantem mais a norte.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Mai 2014 às 18:55)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Esses 8 anos referem-se a todo o território? estamos a dia 5/5/2014 ainda falta muitos dias para o fim do mês talvez seja um pouco percipitado falar com segurança como será o mês num todo, para todos os efeitos a sensação de calor que está-se a ter a sul do sistema Montejunto Estrela, não é acompanhada na parte Norte e isto não tem haver com o Litoral Oeste nem com a Nortada mas sim haver com um padrão que se estabelece onde as geopotencias muito elevadas situam-se a sul, e a circulação de ar mais fresco se mantem mais a norte.



Basta ir ao link apresentado 

PS: Já agora de 71-00 para 81-2010, só na zona de Beja a média das máximas subiu quase 1ºC.
Já agora amigo basta ler os relatórios das alterações climáticas e podes constatar que os meses da Primavera as temperaturas têm vindo a subir em especial a centro e sul, mas isso é outro tema de conversa. 
Vamo-nos portanto cingir aos modelos


----------



## Aurélio (5 Mai 2014 às 19:05)

Em relação aos modelos penso que a maior das pessoas já disseram quase tudo ....
As temperaturas na zona sul vão-se manter mais ou menos na mesma ordem de grandeza podendo baixar ligeiramente entre Quarta e Sexta podendo subir depois no fim de semana mantendo-se entre os 28 a 31º C

No litoral norte as temperaturas deverão baixar já a partir de amanhã podendo subir ou não, para o final da semana.
Na região sul as temperaturas manter-se-ão cerca de 4 a 6ºC acima da média, no que toca ás máximas !


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (5 Mai 2014 às 19:09)

Aurélio disse:


> Meu caro, estamos a falar de tempo quente ou de temperaturas máximas bem acima da média?
> Convido-o a si e a PortugalWeather a visitar os seguintes sites:
> 
> - http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/monitorizacao/;
> ...



Antes de mais, meu caro não porque não fomos para a cama. 

O fundamento é bem básico para compreender a realidade.
Não travarei o meu conhecimento consigo, pois cego é o que não quer ver.

Já agora corrijo-o. As medias (1971-2000) da Serra do Pilar são:

TMx: 19,4ºC
TMn: 10,8ºC
Media: 15,1ºC

Se me perguntar a fonte, respondo-lhe: Eu mesmo. Trabalhei lá e eu mesmo fiz as médias climatológicas e enviei para o IM.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Mai 2014 às 19:24)

Manditu disse:


> Antes de mais, meu caro não porque não fomos para a cama.
> 
> O fundamento é bem básico para compreender a realidade.
> Não travarei o meu conhecimento consigo, pois cego é o que não quer ver.
> ...



Porque não usa as médias de 81-2010, que eu saiba já foram lançadas ...* Meu Caro*
Por isso se tivesse seguido o link como lhe indiquei a fonte, em vez de vir com essa arrogância de quem acha que sabe tudo, e vir dizer disparates para aqui, se tivesse seguido o link como lhe indiquei teria visto que os meus valores estão correctos e não errados.

Porto (serra do Pilar): 81-2010
Tmax: 20,1 ºC
Tmédia: 15,9 ºC
Tmin: 11,6 ºC

*MAIOR CEGO É AQUELE QUE NÃO QUER VER !*


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (5 Mai 2014 às 19:36)

Aurélio disse:


> Porque não usa as médias de 81-2010, que eu saiba já foram lançadas ...* Meu Caro*
> Por isso se tivesse seguido o link como lhe indiquei a fonte, em vez de vir com essa arrogância de quem acha que sabe tudo, e vir dizer disparates para aqui, se tivesse seguido o link como lhe indiquei teria visto que os meus valores estão correctos e não errados.
> 
> Porto (serra do Pilar): 81-2010
> ...



O site que me enviou foi no mapa, aparece Porto Pedras Rubras.
O observatório da serra do pilar fechou em abril de 2007!!!


----------



## Aurélio (5 Mai 2014 às 19:40)

Manditu disse:


> O site que me enviou foi no mapa, aparece Porto Pedras Rubras.
> O observatório da serra do pilar fechou em abril de 2007!!!



Efectivamente fechou em 2007 .... mas o que aparece no mapa é Porto, Serra do Pilar

A fonte (link directo): http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1981-2010/014/


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (5 Mai 2014 às 19:55)

Aurélio disse:


> Efectivamente fechou em 2007 .... mas o que aparece no mapa é Porto, Serra do Pilar
> 
> A fonte (link directo): http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1981-2010/014/



Assim sendo, meu caro, a regra diz e a OMM é bem clara que: a média climatológica de um determinado local de observação tem de ser a média de registos diários* ininterrupta *, sem excepção, durante o período de 30 anos. A média dos mesmos registos, estes tem de ter sido observados no mesmo local de observação. Se houver necessidade de deslocar o mesmo, poder-se-á fazer com autorização do organismo cientifico que a gere.
Mais informo que a OMM padronizou os períodos, sendo esses: (1901-30; 1931-60; 1961-1990 e o próximo 1991-2020). Entretanto esta regra ainda está em discussão pela comunidade.  

E agora vamos parar de nos debatermos em praça publica, porque senão seremos banidos. Julgo que não o quereremos.

Se o meu caro quiser continuar o debate, faça-o por msg.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Mai 2014 às 20:35)

Manditu disse:


> Assim sendo, meu caro, a regra diz e a OMM é bem clara que: a média climatológica de um determinado local de observação tem de ser a média de registos diários* ininterrupta *, sem excepção, durante o período de 30 anos. A média dos mesmos registos, estes tem de ter sido observados no mesmo local de observação. Se houver necessidade de deslocar o mesmo, poder-se-á fazer com autorização do organismo cientifico que a gere.
> Mais informo que a OMM padronizou os períodos, sendo esses: (1901-30; 1931-60; 1961-1990 e o próximo 1991-2020). Entretanto esta regra ainda está em discussão pela comunidade.
> 
> E agora vamos parar de nos debatermos em praça publica, porque senão seremos banidos. Julgo que não o quereremos.
> ...



Só para finalizar tenho que fazer uma correcção face ao que escreveste relativamente aos procedimentos (regras) da OMM.
Segundo o IPMA: 


> Informa-se que no gráfico de anomalias só estão representados os *valores anuais nos anos em que não houve nenhuma falha mensal*, isto é, nos anos com 12 valores médios mensais; Nos anos em que não se apresentam dados no gráfico das anomalias, tal significa que houve pelo menos um mês incompleto de dados e por isso não se apresenta a respetiva anomalia, o que não significa que não existam dados nos restantes meses desse ano.
> 
> As regras da OMM (WCDP nº10 / WMO TD nº 341, 1989), indicam que *não deve ser calculado um apuramento mensal se existirem mais de 3 falhas diárias consecutivas ou mais de 5 alternadas, nesse mês*, o que implica que sempre que haja, pelo menos, 4 dias seguidos, ou 6 alternados sem dados, num mês, não se pode calcular o apuramento mensal nem o anual. *As médias mensais apresentadas no gráfico superior são assim os resultados de pelo menos 18 anos de dados em cada um dos meses, para as estações disponibilizadas.*



Portanto em resumo afinal parece que para o cálculo da média não precisas forçosamente de teres os 30 anos da série bastando somente 18 anos.


----------



## Lousano (5 Mai 2014 às 22:13)

É só conversa da treta.

Maio é um mês de transição, tanto pode ser muito quente como fresca.

Dou um exemplo das Tmax registadas na minha estação no mês de Maio nos dois últimos anos:

2012: 38,4ºC

2013: 28,8ºC


----------



## Aurélio (5 Mai 2014 às 22:36)

Lousano disse:


> É só conversa da treta.
> 
> Maio é um mês de transição, tanto pode ser muito quente como fresca.
> 
> ...


 
Finalmente apareceu o génio da lâmpada .....

Disse algo que ainda ninguém reparou, deve ser por acaso que existem extremos neste mês na ordem dos 37ºC.
Também deve ser por acaso que em alguns anos temos anomalias nas máximas na ordem dos 4 a 5ºC !


----------



## Lousano (5 Mai 2014 às 22:46)

Aurélio disse:


> Finalmente apareceu o génio da lâmpada .....
> 
> Disse algo que ainda ninguém reparou, deve ser por acaso que existem extremos neste mês na ordem dos 37ºC.
> Também deve ser por acaso que em alguns anos temos anomalias nas máximas na ordem dos 4 a 5ºC !



Existem extremos na ordem dos 40ºC.

Podem existir diferenças de temperatura média a ultrapassarem os 6ºC de um ano para outro.


----------



## Lousano (5 Mai 2014 às 23:28)

Consultando os meus registos (apesar de ser um registo muito parco) torna-se mais evidente as diferenças térmicas  (médias mensais) num mês Maio (um mês de transição) em relação ao mês mais frio e ao mais quente:

Janeiro
2010: 9,4ºC
2011: 9,6ºC
2012: 8,3ºC
2013: 9,2ºC
2013: 11,4ºC
Dif min/max: 3,1ºC

Maio
2010: 16,3ºC
2011: 20,3ºC
2012: 18,1ºC
2013: 14,4ºC
Dif min/max: 5,9ºC

Agosto
2010: 24,5ºC
2011: 22,1ºC
2012: 22,8ºC
2013: 24,2ºC
Dif min/Max: 2,4ºC


----------



## FernandoCosta (6 Mai 2014 às 15:56)

Boa Tarde! Olhando a saída das 6:00h do GFS, prevê tempo algo fresco e alguma chuva a norte para daqui a uma semana. Espero que se mantenha essa previsão nas próximas saídas. Mas ainda falta uma semana...
Queria pedir desculpas se causei algum alarmismo, não era essa a minha intenção. Apenas limitei-me a constatar previsões. Ainda estou a aprender. Bem haja a todos!!


----------



## Aurélio (6 Mai 2014 às 16:17)

Boas,

Hoje o dia está bem mais fresquinho a norte e centro e segundo parece também no Alto Alentejo, sendo que Algarve (interior) e Baixo Alentejo andam novamente pelos 30ºC !
Este tempo vai-se manter assim até Quinta sendo que entre Sexta e Segunda vai voltar o tempo quente com máximas que poderão subir acima dos 30ºC em alguns sitios !

A Andaluzia espanhola deverá ser a região mais quente da PI !


----------



## andremak7 (7 Mai 2014 às 01:32)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Abril 2014*

Vamos a ver se o tal mês de Maio se reflete "o mês das trovoadas"... 
Espero mesmo que sim, tenho confiança que este mês ainda vai ter alguma atividade  Vou torcendo para tal e acompanhando as previsões.
Só uma coisa, o tão famoso site do accuweather é fiável? Não sei porquê, mas algumas previsões de trovoadas ou mesmo de neve previstas que acompanhei, normalmente se desmoronaram dias antes ou mesmo no próprio dia 
Não sei o nível de fiabilidade deste sitio e gostava de sugestões para sitios que recomendam que acompanhe as previsões, principalmente as de probabilidades de convecção... Sempre fui de acompanhar em vários sites para comparar as previsões e tirar as minhas conclusões.
Obrigado!


----------



## FernandoCosta (9 Mai 2014 às 00:22)

Boa Noite! Olhando os principais modelos a curto prazo, neste momento parece-me que as temperaturas não irão sofrer grandes oscilações até dia 14. A partir daí é provável que subam de forma acentuada, assim a partir de quarta-feira teríamos uns dias de calor mais generalizado. A chuva é que foi embora e tão cedo não deve aparecer. Mas vamos acompanhando.


----------



## Stinger (9 Mai 2014 às 02:52)

Até me assustei quando vi a "barra vermelha" no freemeteo com temperaturas de 34 graus ou mais para o porto 

Até lá deve normalizar


----------



## Aurélio (9 Mai 2014 às 08:16)

Neste momento não estão previstas "grandes" temperaturas mas ainda assim é possivel que os termómetros passem dos 30º no sul neste fim de semana, e depois a partir de Quarta voltarão a subir acima dos 30º (ligeiramente) depois de uma descida em particular no norte e centro na Segunda e Terça !

EDIT: estas runs das 12h tiraram bastante do calor que estava previsto no pós Quarta em especial o ECM !


----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Mai 2014 às 13:55)

Existe previsão para esta ventania abrandar um bocado?

Talvez lá para Quarta-feira?


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2014 às 14:12)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Existe previsão para esta ventania abrandar um bocado?
> 
> Talvez lá para Quarta-feira?



Por acaso a nortada tem soprado com muito intensidade, sim lá para Quarta abranda,  uns dias depois parece voltar a carga, isto segundo o GFS(quanto a mim um dos melhores modelos na previsão deste parâmetro, o vento), enfim estamos na época dela.


----------



## Jota 21 (12 Mai 2014 às 17:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por acaso a nortada tem soprado com muito intensidade, sim lá para Quarta abranda,  uns dias depois parece voltar a carga, isto segundo o GFS(quanto a mim um dos melhores modelos na previsão deste parâmetro, o vento), enfim estamos na época dela.



A época dela aqui onde moro, é de Maio a Agosto. Chega a ser saturante... Nestes últimos dias tem estado violenta  
Parece acalmar a partir da noite de amanhã e voltar na tarde de Domingo


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2014 às 18:04)

Jota 21 disse:


> A época dela aqui onde moro, é de Maio a Agosto. Chega a ser saturante... Nestes últimos dias tem estado violenta



Penso que o IPMA devia  ter colocado o distrito de Lisboa em aviso Amarelo/Laranja devido ao vento forte/muito forte no litoral a norte do Cabo Raso. 
No Sábado, por exemplo, foi registada uma rajada de 91,7 km/h, para não falar nos ventos médios de 50/60 km/h durante horas a fio, isto no local onde vivo.
A própria previsão descritiva em termos de vento, nada tem a ver com o que realmente se passa, enfim isto já não é de agora.
Temos que gramar com a nortada, não há  nada a fazer.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (13 Mai 2014 às 00:18)

Semana mais quente, em especial no litoral norte e centro onde a temperatura irá subir significativamente.
Corrente de leste a trazer o ar mais seco e sobreaquecido do interior em direcção ao litoral. Algarve com situação de levante a partir de 4ªfeira.

Devido ao vale depressionário que se desenvolverá sobre Portugal continental, associado a DOT no Norte de África, proporcionará a formação de nuvens de tempestade no norte e centro, mas o seu desenvolvimento serão em direcção ao Litoral. Serão pontuais e dispersas, pelo que será difícil pelo fenómeno que é, de se saber em concreto quais os concelhos e distritos que serão afectados. 
Nesses dias, sugere-se o acompanhamento por satélite.


----------



## ruka (13 Mai 2014 às 23:50)

Boa noite... parece que depois deste calor dos próximos 4 dias, vamos refrescar bastante ou até demais para a altura do ano...


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Mai 2014 às 11:43)

Estou a estranhar bastante este tópico... Fosse há uns anos e já estava aqui tudo a suspirar pela possibilidade de uma tarde convectiva no Centro/Sul do território, litoral inclusive!

Pois bem, sabendo da "lotaria" que são estas situações de convecção local, há alguns ingredientes favoráveis à sua ocorrência. Bons índices de CAPE/LI e uma pequena cut-off a deslocar-se sobre o território. Não olhei para os perfis verticais, mas à partida os modelos indicam possibilidade de alguns aguaceiros/trovoadas durante o dia de Sexta, em algumas regiões do Centro e Sul.

Depois disso, apesar de faltar ainda cerca de uma semana, há bastante consenso nos modelos para uma entrada fria de NW, que até poderá levar a neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela! Tudo dependerá até onde a bolsa de ar frio consegue "penetrar". Por agora, o cenário desenhado pelos modelos é muito interessante. Nesta altura do ano, uma bolsa fria desta intensidade em altitude pode ser um belo convite a convecção generalizada devido ao calor já instalado à superfície! Certamente irá haver alterações, mas o padrão de mudança está bem marcado, vamos acompanhar.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mai 2014 às 11:59)

ruka disse:


> Boa noite... parece que depois deste calor dos próximos 4 dias, vamos refrescar bastante ou até demais para a altura do ano...



Ainda faltam uns bons dias para o verão, não considero algo assim tão estranho para Maio.


----------



## Agreste (14 Mai 2014 às 12:12)

A única coisa que se vai notar é uma descida das temperaturas e mesmo assim nem tanto porque os ventos serão oeste ou até de sudoeste. E com a depressão longe da peninsula é bem provável que nem sequer chova no alentejo.


----------



## stormy (14 Mai 2014 às 13:15)

Boas..

Quanto á previsão convectiva, para amanhã espera-se alguma actividade em especial no litoral norte e centro.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma cut-off aproxima-se do extremo NW tornando-se estácionária, e revertendo a sua progressão de NE para S.

Uma dorsal coloca-se em Espanha, com o estableciemnto de um fluxo de SW nos niveis altos sobre boa parte de PT continental.

Associada á cut off, uma bolsa de T500<-15ºC e um lobo de forçamento dinamico deverão estimular movimentos verticais.

Á superficie um forte anticiclone coloca-se no golfo de Biscaia, com uma massa de ar seco que progride de NE em direcção a Espanha/N de Portugal.

Uma onda depressionária de origem térmica evolui desde o golfo de Cadiz até ao litoral W da Galiza.

No seio da lingua de baixa pressão, circulação de SE/S deverá levar á migração de ar quente e humido nos niveis baixos e médios para norte pelo menos até ao Minho...durante o dia, o aquecimento diurno e a interacção com a perturbação em altura deverão gerar algumas centenas de J/Kg de CAPE..o efeito orografico, convergencia costeira e a aproximação da dry line  deverão servir de foco para alguma actividade convectiva exporádica.

Durante a noite e madrugada de 6a, ocorrerá arrefecimento e estabilização da camada superficial.
No entanto, acima da superficie mantem-se o regime de advecção quente..a gradual aproximação da cut off, com aumento do suporte dinamico, e o levantamento isentropico do ar quente por cima da camada estavel á superficie deverão estimular actividade convectiva de base alta, com aguaceiros e talvez alguma trovoada.

O CAPE/MUCAPE em geral fracos deverão apenas permitir convecção fraca...apesar dos 20-40kts de 1-8km shear na periferia da circulação do vortice em altura a instabilidade é  demasiado fraca para que surjam células organizadas, pelo que coloco um nivel cinzento.






Cinzento
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada.


----------



## boneli (14 Mai 2014 às 13:28)

Aqui para o Burgo e segundo o IPMA....33º e 34º para Quinta e Sexta!!!! Vai estar um pouco agreste. Como já foi dito aqui a partir do início da próxima semana podemos ter chuva.


----------



## andremak7 (15 Mai 2014 às 02:47)

Que aconteceu ao mapa koka's que se verificava no site tiemposevero.es?... Que já há algum tempo que não é actualizado. 
Será que mudaram o nome do site, será que desistiram dessas previsões?...
Gostaria que me esclarecessem esta dúvida, obrigado!


----------



## Célia Salta (15 Mai 2014 às 10:48)

Boas o que sera de esperar para amanha? ja tive a ver em varios sites e uns dao chuva e outros sol... em que que ficamos?


----------



## joselamego (15 Mai 2014 às 13:41)

Parece quase certo que a partir de segunda o território português terá chuva, trovoadas, ou seja alguma instabilidade, com descida das temperaturas.


----------



## stormy (15 Mai 2014 às 15:12)

Boas..

Quanto á previsão convectiva, amanhã teremos alguma actividade no centro e sul, que poderá ser pontualmente mais intensa em partes do Alentejo e Vale do Tejo.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma cut-off desce ao longo do litoral oeste, reforçando-se durante o periodo devido á interacção com uma short wave de niveis altos associada a um campo ciclonico no Med. Ocidental.

Associada a esta cut-off, uma bolsa de T500<-15ºC, um campo de forçamento dinamico e uma area de circulação bem defenida nos niveis médios e altos afectam a metade sul de PT Continental.

Á superficie uma lingua de baixas pressões de origem térmica  avança desde o G. Cadiz até á região da Estrela.
No seio deste campo de baixas pressões,  uma camada de ar quente e relativamente humido migra para NW  na camada abaixo dos 800hpa.

Esta camada de ar mais energético colocar-se-há entre uma dry line que separa o ar mais humido do ar mais seco que ocorre em Espanha e Norte/Centro de PT, e uma frente de brisa que afecta o litoral W marcando  a margem da camada de ar maritimo mais estavel.

Durante o dia a insolação deverá, em conjunto com  advecção, gerar uns 1000J/Kg de 0-1km MLCAPE...a presença de forçamento dinamico, e convergencia devido á dry line/frente de brisa deverá garantir que alguns focos convectivos surjam.

A convecção que surgir beneficiará de  algum shear associado á circulação do vortice acima dos 700hpa ( 1-8km shear em torno aos 20-30kts).

É provavel que as células acabem por se organizar em clusters, cujo movimento lento para NW/W coloca algum risco de precipitação pontualmente excessiva.

Tambem os gradientes de theta-e nos niveis médios colocam algum risco de granizo e down/microbursts.

Por estes motivos coloco um nivel amarelo marginal, contornando a região de maior overlay entre o shear e o maximo de CAPE, e tambem onde está modelado mais forçamento dinamico.









Cinzento
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada

Amarelo
-Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada
-Precipitação pontualmente excessiva
- Granizo
- Downburst ( risco baixo de rajadas)


----------



## james (15 Mai 2014 às 15:38)

Boas ,

De saida em saida , aumenta Cada vez mais as probabilidades de na proxima semana termos umas entradas frias .

Chuva e granizo , em especial no Litoral Norte e Centro, e neve nas terras altas poderao ser uma realidade na proxima semana .

O normal para a epoca , tal como tambem e normal estas temperaturas elevadas .

Mas maio e assim mesmo !


----------



## PortugalWeather (15 Mai 2014 às 18:08)

james disse:


> Boas ,
> 
> De saida em saida , aumenta Cada vez mais as probabilidades de na proxima semana termos umas entradas frias .
> 
> ...



Falando de coisas mais interessantes , de facto confirma-se james, cada vez mais solidifica o cenário de uma semana chuvosa e fresca com os sistemas frontais a descerem até a PI, mais uma vez como costume o NW irá registar bons acumulados, eu prevejo para este evento acumulados totais para o NW entre os 50-80mm o que fará com que o mês termine dentro da média.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Mai 2014 às 18:36)

Geadas nesta altura? Será? Na minha terra perdemos tudo se tal vier a acontecer!


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2014 às 18:38)

*Nebulosidade e precipitação*


----------



## Célia Salta (15 Mai 2014 às 18:44)

boas do que se trata esse mapa?


----------



## david 6 (15 Mai 2014 às 23:30)

... Portugal ...

The southbound moving upper low interacts with rich BL moisture (LL mixing ratios up to 9 g/kg) and a confined region of 500-1000 J/kg MLCAPE evolves. DLS remains weak with 10 m/s or less, but 15 m/s 0-3 km shear and increasing LL shear during the late afternoon point to an augmented chance for organized pulsating thunderstorms. Large hail and strong wind gusts will be the main hazard. Interaction of mature storms with coastal sea breeze fronts could support an isolated tornado event. Storms start to weaken after sunset but a large hail risk continues until midnight due to MUCAPE of up to 800 J/kg.


----------



## james (16 Mai 2014 às 16:09)

Boas ,

Na proxima semana , as temperaturas maximas podem descer 15 a 20 ° C em alguns locais comparativamente a esta semana .


----------



## stormy (16 Mai 2014 às 17:23)

Boas..

Quanto á convecção, amanhã poderemos ter alguma actividade pontual na região SE.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma cut-off posiciona-se sobre o Estreito,com T500<-15ºC presente em boa parte do SW da Peninsula.
Na periferia NW da cut-off, um maximo de fluxo nos niveis médios e altos deverá afectar o Algarve, na margem do vortice em altura.
O padrão em altitude apresenta alguma subsidencia, mas com maior expressão numa area já a sul do Algarve...

Á superficie uma dry line avança desde o Alentejo, marcando o limite de progressão de uma massa de ar continental seco.
No Algarve está presente uma massa de ar ainda humido/energético em especial abaixo dos 850hpa, alimentada pelas brisas de S/SE.

Durante a tarde, o aquecimento diurno/ar frio em altura deverão gerar algumas centenas de J/Kg de MLCAPE, provavelmente perto de 500J/Kg na mesoescala.

A convergencia associada á dry line/frentes de brisa e a instabilidade deverão ser suficientes para compensar a fraca subsidencia presente...e o fluxo em altura deverá induzir uns 10-20m/s de 0-6km shear + uns 35kts de 1-8km shear, capaz de suportar algumas células mais organizadas..

*Em especial no baixo guadiana/sotavento*, poderão surgir alguns focos convectivos..o shear e o CAPE marginais poderão suportar um risco de granizo em células mais desenvolvidas, mas devido ao fraco apoio dos modelos, não há confiança para lançar um nivel amarelo para já..






Cinzento
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada.


----------



## CptRena (17 Mai 2014 às 03:19)

Próxima semana promete ser animada

Carta do MetOffice UK para Segunda-feira





http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/europe/surface_pressure.html


----------



## ruka (17 Mai 2014 às 15:30)

já está formado o sistema frontal sobre o Reino Unido, vê-se nesta imagem o ar polar que vai chegar até nós...


----------



## blade (17 Mai 2014 às 19:40)

Bela prenda de aniversário  e parece que vai chover praticamente durante toda a semana e com temperaturas abaixo do normal


----------



## james (17 Mai 2014 às 20:00)

blade disse:


> Bela prenda de aniversário  e parece que vai chover praticamente durante toda a semana e com temperaturas abaixo do normal






E para equilibrar com esta primeira quinzena de maio em que tivemos temperaturas acima do normal .


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Mai 2014 às 20:58)

blade disse:


> Bela prenda de aniversário  e parece que vai chover praticamente durante toda a semana e com temperaturas abaixo do normal



 lol calma Blade faz parte pode acontecer!


----------



## stormy (18 Mai 2014 às 20:04)

Boas..

Quanto á previsão convectiva, amanhã espera-se alguma actividade em especial no norte, que poderá ser pontualmente forte no interior.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma perturbação polar desce desde o Atlantico norte.
Á frente da perturbação um forte lobo de forçamento dinamico entra por PT continental durante o dia de 2a.

Um forte jet de niveis médios e altos avança lentamente de W para E, com mais de 80kts aos 300hpa.

Á superficie um campo de baixa pressão cobre o golfo de Biscaia e parte N da Peninsula, com uma frente fria associada que entra pela Galiza ( 09z) e avança até ao eixo Sagres-Salamanca pelas 18z.

No sector pré frontal, ocorre uma razoavel advecção de humidade/temperatura com uma lingua de mixr>6g/kg a subir até trás os montes.


Em especial durante a tarde, algum aquecimento diurno ( dependendo da cobertura nebulosa) e o regime advectivo deverão gerar algumas centenas de J/Kg de CAPE...eventual/pontualmente até 500J/Kg.

Apesar do CAPE marginal, o forçamento dinamico/orografico deverão iniciar algumas células ou bandas em torno ou ao longo da frente fria.

As células que surgirem beneficiarão de shear moderado a forte e essencialmente unidireccional dado o forte fluxo em altura ( 40-60kts de  1-8km shear  e 15-35m/s de 0-6km shear).

Este padrão favorece a genese de segmentos lineares organizados, com risco de rajadas marginalmente severas e granizo.

*Por estes motivos coloco um nivel amarelo para boa parte do interior norte, onde pareve haver um melhor overlay entre CAPE e shear...  a falta de CAPE mais robusto limita um pouco a confiança na previsão, pelo que se descarta para já um nivel mais alto.

*








Cinzento
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada

Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada
- Granizo
- Rajadas


----------



## PortugalWeather (18 Mai 2014 às 20:15)

stormy disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Quanto á previsão convectiva, amanhã espera-se alguma actividade em especial no norte, que poderá ser pontualmente forte no interior.
> 
> ...



Acho q a percipitaçao amanha ira se limitar ao Norte do pais na terça é que será mais generalizada.


----------



## Zapiao (19 Mai 2014 às 00:05)

Como sempre vai ser mais leve que o Stormy previu  mas chuva venha ela


----------



## CptRena (19 Mai 2014 às 04:49)

Zapiao disse:


> Como sempre vai ser mais leve que o Stormy previu  mas chuva venha ela



Ainda agora é de manhã. _Take it easy man_! 
Ainda estamos a levar com o primeiro pré-frontal/frente fria.
Ainda vem lá a língua de ar quente (preto na imagem satélite IR entre a frente fria actual a branco e 2ª frente fria a cinzento) e vem lá a outra frente fria com um pós frontal para já com aspecto interessante.


----------



## stormy (19 Mai 2014 às 18:42)

Boas..

Quanto á previsão convectiva, alguma atenção ao sul durante a tarde de amanhã e depois a noite para 4a.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma perturbação polar, incomum para a altura do ano, coloca-se estacionária a WNW de PT continental, com uma massa de ar muito frio nos niveis altos.

Na porção sul do vortice de ar polar em altura, um forte jet de niveis médios e altos está presente, e entra pelo SUL/CENTRO de PT continental.

Durante o periodo em analise, uma nova ondulação/short-wave associada ao jet aproxima-se e cruza o sul do território.

Á superficie, ar maritimo afecta PT continental num fluxo de W/SW generalizado...a presença deste ar temperado e humido gera instabilidade com algumas centenas de J/Kg de SBCAPE em especial proximo á costa e nas planicies do sul.

Uma margem frontal difusa extende-se entre o Algarve e o Atlantico a W, marcando a fronteira entre o ar temperado maritimo e ar de caracteristicas mais subtropicais.

Durante a tarde, a interacção entre esta margem frontal e a short wave em altura deverá excitar a actividade frontogenetica, resultando no desenvolvimento de uma nova onda frontal com um pequeno campo ciclonico associado, que deverá entrar pelo Sul durante o final da tarde, afectando a região durante toda a noite/madrugada de 4a.

*Litoral N e centro*

A presença de ar maritimo em conjunto com o ar frio em altura deverá gerar instabilidade...shear pouco expressivo e MLCAPE marginal deverá limitar o risco de actividade severa...no entanto não é de excluir uma situação de granizo associado a células mais activas...um nivel amarelo parece-me algo exagerado..mas valerá a pena seguir as células mais activas com algum cuidado.

*Sul*

E especial a partir da tarde, com a entrada da nova perturbação, advecção de ar quente e algum aquecimento diurno, gera-se um ambiente mais favoravel a convecção severa.

Um pequeno vale depressionário á superficie gerará um impulso de ar subtropical para norte ( mixratio 8G/Kg), em conjunto com uma intensificação significativa do fluxo de niveis baixos e médios ( mid/low level jet até 25m/s aos 850hpa).

A presença do jet stream em altura gerará facilmente uns 20-40m/s de 0-6km shear e até 80kts de 1-8km shear...

A unica coisa que retira confiança na previsão é o CAPE pouco robusto ( SBCAPE até 300-500J/Kg)..

Tendo em conta que o forçamento dinamico associado á short-wave/campode baixa pressão deverá compensar em parte a falta de CAPE, e que o ambiente dinamico é  favoravel, são de esperar pelo menos algumas estruturas convectivas bem organizadas.

O shear forte de caracter essencialmente unidireccional favorece estruturas lineares ou em arco com risco de rajadas severas e precipitação excessiva...não se pode descartar que alguma célula em interacção com linhas de convegencia possa beneficiar de um pouco mais de helicidade e evoluir para uma supercelula, cm risco de granizo pontualmente severo.

Por esses motivos coloco um nivel amarelo em boa parte do Sul...como referi,a falta de CAPE mais robusto limita a confiança num nivel mais alto. 







Cinzento
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoada

Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoada
- Granizo
- Rajadas
- Precipitação pontualmente excessiva

(update 3f0231h)


----------



## stormy (20 Mai 2014 às 16:42)

*::::::UPDATE:::::::*


A analise ao sat/rad e observações de superficie indicam uma perturbação a SW de Lisboa.

O fluxo em PT continantal já rodou para o quadrante S, e ocorre retorno de energia nos niveis baixos, com dew>10ºC a avançar pelo Sul e litoral N/centro.

Uma  frente quente está neste momento  num eixo entre o Minho e Portalegre.

*No litoral N/C* o retorno de humidade parece mais extenso e intenso do que o modelado, a disponibilidade de energia parece condutiva á ocorrencia de alguma convecção robusta.

Neste momento já se obervam células em crescimento sob a região.

A intensificação do fluxo de S/SE á superficie deverá estar a gerar perfis de shear superiores ao modelado, e de caracter marcadamente rotacional, capaz de suportar estruturas supercelulares.

*Por estes motivos coloco um poligono de nowcasting por possibilidade de granizo e rajadas pontualmente severas, assim como precipitação excessiva.*

A partir das 21-22h, o arrefecimento nocturno e o establecimento de um fluxo de ESE ( entrada de ar mais estavel do interior) deverão estabilizar a atmosfera, pelo que o risco diminui rapidamente a partir dessa hora.

*Na região Sul* já desde a manhã que se processa um regime de advecção de ar quente...nas proximas horas, com a aporoximação da short-wave, deverá ocorrer uma melhoria significativa das condições dinamicas.

Está prevista a chegada de um low level jet > 20-25m/s aos 850hpa, em sincronia com um maximo de forçamento dinamico.

O jet em altura cruza a região durante o inicio da noite, gerando shear forte.

*Devido a isto, as condições parecem propicias a convecção bem organizada, linear e discreta, com risco de rajadas severas, granizo e precipitação excessiva...por estes motivos coloco um poligono de nowcasting até ás 3h de amanhã.*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Mai 2014 às 22:41)

Que podemos esperar a partir de sábado?


----------



## james (20 Mai 2014 às 23:46)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Que podemos esperar a partir de sábado?





Segundo o ECM  , pode haver um interregno na chuva durante 2 ou 3 dias a partir de sabado mas regressando a meio da semana seguinte .

Mas o tempo deve manter - se fresco .


----------



## stormy (21 Mai 2014 às 01:43)

Boas...

Para hoje, alguma atenção á região sul, e á região NW.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura mantem-se uma forte perturbação polar a NW da Galiza.

Um forte jet contorna o vortice de ar frio em altura, afectando em especial o sul de PT continental.

Durante a manhã e inicio da tarde, uma nova ondulação do jet deverá afectar o sul, em sincronia com uma ondulação frontal.

Ao fim do dia, outra perturbação em altura, associada a um maximo de vorticidade, afecta o NW.

Á superficie o fluxo mantem-se de W/SW com entrada de ar relativamente quente e humido, resultando numa atmosfera algo instavel.


*Sul*
Durante a manhã, em resposta á ondulação em altura, gera-se um vale depressionário, com intensificação da advecção de SW.

O aumento da advecção quente em conjunto com o aquecimento diurno deverão gerar uns 400-800J/Kg de SBCAPE.

Em termos dinamicos, está modelado forçamento bastante significativo, assim como shear forte dada a genese de um forte low/mid level jet em fase com o jet de niveis altos..resultando em perfis direccionais com uns 40-60kts de 1-8km shear.

É provavel que se gerem uma ou duas bandas convectivas bem organizadas com risco de rajadas severas, granizo e precipitação pontualmente  excessiva.

Dados os perfis de shear crescentemente direccionais, e o aumento do gradiente vertical entre a sfc e os 2km devido ao aquecimento diurno, poderão ocorrer algumas estruturas supercelulares capazes de gerar um tornado...no entanto a janela de oportunidade é bastante curta, o que logicamente reduz as probabilidades de ocorrencia..

*Região NW*

A partir do meio/fim da tarde e durante a noite, um maximo de vorticidade associado á circulação  central da perturbação polar colocada na proximidade da Galiza  deverá afectar a região.

O aprofundamento do nucleo de vorticidade, sobrepondo-se a uma bolsa ciclonica de niveis médios e baixos, deverá levar á genese de um vortice troposferico/ciclogenese, com aumento do fluxo em todos os niveis na sua periferia.

A dinamização do fluxo, a presença de continuado transporte de humidade de W/SW  e o CAPE marginal deverão levar a condições favoraveis á ocorrencia de algumas bandas convectivas ou clusters capazes de gerar granizo e rajadas pontualmente severas.






Cinzento
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoada

Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoada
- Granizo
- Rajadas
- Precipitação pontualmente excessiva


----------



## Aurélio (21 Mai 2014 às 10:03)

stormy disse:


> Boas...
> 
> Para hoje, alguma atenção á região sul, e á região NW.
> 
> ...



Sim Stormy concordo, está um belo dia de sol, só peca por estar frio e estar bastante vento no dia de hoje, de resto céu azul .... que mais azul ficará  conforme for o dia correndo !


----------



## romeupaz (21 Mai 2014 às 11:05)

Aurélio disse:


> Sim Stormy concordo, está um belo dia de sol, só peca por estar frio e estar bastante vento no dia de hoje, de resto céu azul .... que mais azul ficará  conforme for o dia correndo !



Já olhaste para o radar?


----------



## Célia Salta (21 Mai 2014 às 11:09)

boas e aqui para o interior e possivel a trovoada fazer-nos uma visitinha?


----------



## james (21 Mai 2014 às 11:15)

Aurélio disse:


> Sim Stormy concordo, está um belo dia de sol, só peca por estar frio e estar bastante vento no dia de hoje, de resto céu azul .... que mais azul ficará  conforme for o dia correndo !






No NO esta um belo dia de inverno !


----------



## jorgeanimal (21 Mai 2014 às 15:09)

_Haters gonna hate_, ou como se diz em português, azia.


----------



## stormy (21 Mai 2014 às 17:35)

Boas..

Para amanhã, alguma atenção á região NW..

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura o nucleo de ar frio em altura associado a uma vasta perturbação polar começa finalmente a afastar-se para NE em direcção á Europa ocidental.

No lado SW deste sistema, um jet de niveis altos marca a fronteira entre o ar polar e o ar subtropical associado á dorsal Atlantica que lentamente se aproxima.

Durante o dia, o jet coloca-se entrando pelo litoral norte e centro e saindo pelo interior Sul.

Uma nova ondulação/vort max desenvolve-se na circulação em altura, afectando em especial o litoral norte e centro durante o meio do dia e a tarde.

Á superficie ar maritimo continua a ser transportado de SW/WSW, e uma bolsa de ar mais energético atinge o território em sincronia com a passagem da ondulação de niveis altos.

A presença de ar frio em altura, nomeadamente no litoral norte, e a chegada deste ar mais quente deverão gerar uns 500-700J/Kg de SBCAPE.

Ocorrerá forçamento dinamico e shear adequados ( embora não excepcionais) para a ocorrencia de convecção organizada com risco de granizo, precipitação excessiva e em menor grau algumas rajadas marginalmente severas.

Por este motivo coloco um nivel amarelo em boa parte do litoral N/Centro.






Cinzento
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada

Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada
- Granizo
- Precip. pontualmente excessiva
- Rajadas


----------



## blade (23 Mai 2014 às 14:06)

Os próximos 5 dias serão de tempo fresco e com algumas nuvens se chover chove pouco é que esta depressão está com rotação lenta  tempo aborrecido.
Depois disso (inicio de junho) os modelos estão divididos ou entra outra depressão de norte e teremos tempo semelhante a este




ou vem o AA presentiarnos com belas temperaturas




*ainda falta muito tempo por isso não tomem como certo


----------



## Paelagius (27 Mai 2014 às 00:39)

blade disse:


> Os próximos 5 dias serão de tempo fresco e com algumas nuvens se chover chove pouco é que esta depressão está com rotação lenta  tempo aborrecido.
> Depois disso (inicio de junho) os modelos estão divididos ou entra outra depressão de norte e teremos tempo semelhante a este
> 
> 
> ...



Alguma informação já disponível que se possa adiantar?


----------



## beachboy30 (27 Mai 2014 às 10:41)

Paelagius disse:


> Alguma informação já disponível que se possa adiantar?



Bons dias.

Sim, parece que ficaremos mais perto da situação modelada abaixo, com o AA a estender-se em crista sobre a P.I., induzindo uma corrente de N sobre o continente. No litoral, o vento deverá soprar moderado a forte do quadrante N, com possibilidade de soprar de NE até meio do dia, o que favorece sempre o litoral oeste em termos de temperaturas (mais elevadas).

Seja como for, nortada será a nota dominante nos próximos dias, mais "quente" a partir de 6ª feira...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Mai 2014 às 12:58)

O ECM passou-se


----------



## james (27 Mai 2014 às 19:08)

beachboy30 disse:


> Bons dias.
> 
> Sim, parece que ficaremos mais perto da situação modelada abaixo, com o AA a estender-se em crista sobre a P.I., induzindo uma corrente de N sobre o continente. No litoral, o vento deverá soprar moderado a forte do quadrante N, com possibilidade de soprar de NE até meio do dia, o que favorece sempre o litoral oeste em termos de temperaturas (mais elevadas).
> 
> Seja como for, nortada será a nota dominante nos próximos dias, mais "quente" a partir de 6ª feira...





Segundo o ECM , vejo poucas nuvens e uma pequena subida da temperatura apenas para o fim de semana .

Para a semana seguinte ,. principalmente no Norte , vejo o regresso do tempo bem fresco  ( para nao dizer frio ) E da chuva .

E vejo que de saida em saida tem sido reforcada essa possibilidade .


----------



## c.bernardino (27 Mai 2014 às 19:16)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> O ECM passou-se



Não é só o ECMWF  a ver qualquer coisa.

Parece uma saida fria e fora do emsemble. O estranho é aparecer nos dois grandes modelos.






AVISO: daqui a pouco temos o pânico do verão inexistente.


----------



## beachboy30 (27 Mai 2014 às 19:41)

AA muito a oeste e anticiclone forte no leste europeu pode dar nisto: um mergulhar de depressões/entradas frias aqui para as nossas zonas...

Ainda estamos a cerca de um mês do Verão começar, mas a perceção que tenho é que o Verão cada vez começa mais tarde e acaba mais tarde (Outubro e por vezes parte de Novembro com temperaturas bem acima no "normal").

Por exemplo, todos os anos tiro férias na semana dos feriados de Junho (13/6 feriado em Lisboa, e não só, a somar ao 10/6) e já não me lembro do ano em que tirei férias nesse período com temperaturas já de Verão. Já o ano passado essa semana foi bem fresca, como muita "morrinha" à mistura (como hoje), e este ano tenho um feeling que iremos pelo mesmo caminho, atendendo às tendências de longo prazo (que ainda podem e irão mudar, certamente, mas passarão do 8 para o 80?)...

Enfim, aguardemos serenamente pelas próximas saídas .


----------



## Zapiao (28 Mai 2014 às 00:42)

Só vejo isobaras........


----------



## andremak7 (28 Mai 2014 às 01:12)

O radar que está em construção para o ipma, em Arouca, quando é que estará ativo? Pelo que li em algumas notícias do ano passado, deveria estar pronto no primeiro trimestre deste ano, mas os portugueses para cumprirem prazos... 

Já agora, já alguém comprou uma wmr200 a menos de 200€? Eu já cheguei a ver no ebay vinda dos E.U.A. mas tenho medo das taxas alfandegárias e depois me saia caro  
Em princípio estava a pensar em comprar uma w-8681 só que não é a mesma coisa  mas também não me queria dispersar muito dos 130/150 euros...


----------



## white_wolf (31 Mai 2014 às 18:17)

Olá a todos os membros.
Pelos vistos, tempo quente e temperaturas amenas andam um pouco longe. Sendo novato nisto e sendo um grande seguidor vosso neste fórum, gostava de perguntar a todos que tempo poderemos contar para o próximo fim de semana. É obvio que entendo que não queiram dar uma resposta, pois sei que não é só de consulta ou até de pedidos o fórum :S, mas tenho um grande evento que me diz muito desde pequeno , 6, 7 e 8 de junho,  o próximo fds, e vejo que a chuva parece querer marcar presença. O uqe é uma pena, para mim.  Obrigada pela atenção.


----------



## Dan (31 Mai 2014 às 18:36)

Por agora os modelos apontam para a possibilidade de Portugal continental ser afectado por uma superfície frontal na sexta-feira, mas até lá a situação pode alterar-se. Ainda é muito cedo para termos alguma certeza.


----------



## PortugalWeather (31 Mai 2014 às 18:47)

Dan disse:


> Por agora os modelos apontam para a possibilidade de Portugal continental ser afectado por uma superfície frontal na sexta-feira, mas até lá a situação pode alterar-se. Ainda é muito cedo para termos alguma certeza.



O Litoral Norte ja nao escapa mesmo nas previsões mais pessimistas a questao agora se sera mais generalizada ao centro e interior do pais ou nao.  E mesmo ate sexta o Litoral Norte ira ser afectado por restos de frentes q passarao entre a biscaia e as ilhas britanicas portanto mais um periodo de instabilidade previsto ja cm mta segurança para aquela região, um inicio de Junho instavel para o Litoral norte a duvida reside para o resto do territorio se vira alguma coisa cá para baixo ou nao, mas pelo q vejo parece me q sim a depressao so podera descer e podera mesmo cair sobre o nosso territorio mas isso ja é só a minha opinião.


----------



## PortugalWeather (31 Mai 2014 às 19:34)

white_wolf disse:


> Olá a todos os membros.
> Pelos vistos, tempo quente e temperaturas amenas andam um pouco longe. Sendo novato nisto e sendo um grande seguidor vosso neste fórum, gostava de perguntar a todos que tempo poderemos contar para o próximo fim de semana. É obvio que entendo que não queiram dar uma resposta, pois sei que não é só de consulta ou até de pedidos o fórum :S, mas tenho um grande evento que me diz muito desde pequeno , 6, 7 e 8 de junho,  o próximo fds, e vejo que a chuva parece querer marcar presença. O uqe é uma pena, para mim.  Obrigada pela atenção.



Pois nao te queria dar-te mas noticias pelo que vejo da evolução dos modelos na ultima semana e considerando q este cenario nao é de grandes recuos ou mudanças devo te dizer q com alguma segurança q a instabilidade na tua regiao ira marcar o proximo fim de semana, agora depende a q horas as frentes irao varrer o territorio isso so podera saber se mais adiante podera ser q na altura do evento nao haja percipitaçao.


----------

